# What treatments work best w/o having to go see a dr....



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

ok. think i have a yeast infection. what do all of you recommend. will i have any side effects? i want something that i can get otc so i don't have to go see my OB/GYN. thanks for your advice....


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Are you positive it's a yeast infection?? I think most of the OTC products are OK but my favorite is Diflucan-1 pill gets rid of the infection but it is by prescription only.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you've had a yeast infection before and are ABSOLUTELY SURE that is what you have now, there are many otc treatments. However, I recently read that there are many instances when a yeast infection is actually something else--nothing terrible but something that a yeast treatment won't fix. So if you decide to use an otc treatment, and it doesn't work, head for the doctor. Good luck. I used to have them when I was in my teens and they just drove me crazy.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had the best luck with a natural remedy. Here is the recipe from the web site I found it on: Douche for Vaginal Infections 3 drops each lavender and tea tree essential oils 3 cups warm water 2 heaping tablespoons yogurt Combine ingredients in a douche bag. Slosh around to mix well. Use treatment once a day. If the problem doesn't clear up within 5 days, consult a professional health practitioner. It may sound crazy and I was a bit unsure about using it, but it worked better than any OTC medicine that I have tried!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Make sure the yogurt has active cultures. It's the key ingredient.Wes


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

thank you all for your advice. i'm curious-is this a common thing to have before your period? did some reading and it seems to be the most common time to get a yeast infection. what are your experiences?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

it makes some sense that one is more prone to get infections when the body's resistance has been lowered, e.g., when the hormonal levels are at their lowest.that sounds like a good recipe!for minor infections, I have also experienced some luck with olive leaf and garlic supplements.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

You can also use buttermilk (and maybe a little warm water) in your douche bag.


----------



## cinful (Sep 19, 2003)

I know this sounds weird, but buy a small thing of plain yogurt and douche or stick it up there...Works everytime for me.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

you're right-that does sound a bit wierd. was just prescribed diflucan so i will be starting that today.....anyone have any negative side effects from this? i posted this question as a separate post but have received no replies.thanks again for all your advice


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've never had a bad side effect from diflucan-only positive results. it gets rid of the yeast pretty quickly.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Diflucan gives me Diarrhea. I already take Lotronex. But when I take Diflucan for a yeast infection, I also have to take Pepto-bismol and/or Lomotil to curb the diarrhea. Especially if I am planning to leave the house.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

If you catch it in time, taking copious amounts of acidophillus/bifidus and stopping your intake of simple sugars might stop the yeast infection. I've been able to do this multiple times. A doctor told me that vaginal yeast infections actually begin in the G.I. tract. Some women achieve relief by using plain yogurt in the vaginal tract. I never heard of using buttermilk but it makes sense that it would work in the same manner as plain yogurt.Once a yeast infection gets so far, you really have no choice but to treat it medically. Personally, when that happens, I use Vagistat. One dose. In a few days, the yeast infection is gone.If it doesn't clear up in 3-4 days, I would see your doctor as it could be something masquerading as a yeast infection. (If it's really yeast, you will see a "cheesy discharge"....take a hand mirror and take a peek.... you'll know in a second if it's yeast.)Evie


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks....ended up calling my doc and he prescribed me diflucan over the phone. told him my symptoms of discharge (clear never cheesy like some of you have described) and some burning and irritation.....took it saturday and no longer have most of the symptoms.thanks again for all your help and your ear!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, took the pill (only one was prescribed) and seemed to be relieved of the burning but not the discharge-however i was in ovulation at the time so that would be normal anyway....my question is, do you sometimes need to take another shot of diflucan? i just started getting the burning (very slight) and discharge back.....


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I think you need to go SEE the Dr. Just my opinion... Diflucan usually takes care of the yeast problem-if it's yeast. It doesn't sound like what you have is yeast to me. I'd go get the Dr. to take a look and maybe do some vaginal swabs to test for what's going on.


----------

